# HDMI to DVI converter? (Help save my monitor!)



## Mugsy323 (Jun 25, 2010)

My PC doubles as my entertainment system. Beside web surfing, I watch HDTV and DVD's on it, hooked up to a 5.1 Surround Sound system. My monitor is an old Dell 2005 Wide Screen 20.1" (1680x1050) LCD, which I love. Zero dead pixels, a 175' viewing angle, nice solid heavy base that weighs about 5 lbs, and (most importantly) the screen *pivots* so I can do my work at home.

I bought a Blu-ray drive for my PC over a year ago hoping to watch hidef movies on my setup. Unfortunately, my monitor doesn't have an HDMI port, so BD disks refuse to play.

So I started searching around for a bigger/better LCD with HDMI input *AND* pivots. But so far, everything I've found sux. "Poor picture quality" and "poor viewing angles" being the most common complaints (along with "flimsy stand"). Gack!

So now I'm searching for a way that'll allow me to watch BD discs without replacing my beloved monitor. Unfortunately, the only "solution" I've found so far is *SlySoft's "AnyDVD"* software that'll decrypt BluRay discs (in realtime) so you can play them on any monitor. But the software requires an EXPENSIVE annual license (to thwart piracy), which in just two years time, would cost more than a new monitor.

So, either, I need a "converter box" that'll allow me to play BD movies on my DVI monitor, *OR*, a recommendation on a really good LCD monitor (bigger than what I have now to justify the expense) *that pivots*.

Any advice is appreciated.

(Q: What about an "after market" stand that would allow me to pivot _any_ screen?)


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a dell st 2210 21.5 inch for around 150$ beautiful monitor.

has hdmi and dvi inputs 1920 x 1080 resoulation and a 165` viewing angle

not sure about the pivioting thing but i highly reccomend this monitor

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&redirect=1&s=dhs&sku=320-0921

[european site cos im Irish :] ]
ps sound from your blueray can be outputted to your existing stereo system through the monitor i.e blueray-hdmi-monitor-audio out-stereo system


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't recommend anything Dell. Period. My wife's 23.4" LCD has 1080p and an HDMI input. Personally I can't find ANY need for 1080p on a screen so small but she doesn't use it for HD video anyway. As for image quality it's outstanding. It's an ASUS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You would probably be better off adding a HDMI monitor to your existing set up and keeping the pivoting Dell monitor to use for work.
What Video card are you using?

Asus 1080 monitor> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236079


----------

